# Ecco come sarà il mercato condiviso tra Fininvest e i cinesi.



## admin (18 Giugno 2016)

Nuovo aggiornamento da Campopiano, che spiega come sarà il mercato del Milan. Un mercato condiviso tra Fininvest e i cinesi.

No a Pellegrini, che costa troppo per Fininvest (6 milioni di euro). Se la trattativa per la cessione saltasse, poi, la stessa Fininvest non potrebbe permettersi di pagare l'allenatore cileno.

Per la campagna acquisti, le parti concorderanno un saldo negativo entro il quale tutte le operazioni dovranno rientrare. Al momento ancora non si conosce la cifra precisa del saldo negativo per le operazioni di mercato. La cifra del saldo negativo, quindi spendibile, potrà essere aumentata grazie ai ricavi incassati dalle cessioni.

La potenza dei cinesi (fondo da 1,5 miliardi) si potrà vedere solo a partire dal mercato di gennaio.


Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-ai-cinesi-tempi-lunghi-e-mercato-condiviso-vt37670.html


----------



## Manchester2003!! (18 Giugno 2016)

addio sogni di gloria....


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Giugno 2016)

Se è vero quel che dice lui, sarà un altro anno buttato.


----------



## Hellscream (18 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se è vero quel che dice lui, sarà un altro anno buttato.



Perchè, ci sono ancora dubbi che lo sarà?


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2016)

Solo noi milanisti possiamo stare appresso a questi teatri. Altre tifoserie (serie) avrebbero già dato fuoco a tutto e a tutti.


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nuovo aggiornamento da Campopiano, che spiega come sarà il mercato del Milan. Un mercato condiviso tra Fininvest e i cinesi.
> 
> No a Pellegrini, che costa troppo per Fininvest (6 milioni di euro). Se la trattativa per la cessione saltasse, poi, la stessa Fininvest non potrebbe permettersi di pagare l'allenatore cileno.
> 
> ...



Pellegrini che costa 6 milioni lordi a stagione è troppo pesante per Fininvest. Ma stiamo parlando dello stesso club che si è portato sul groppone Seedorf, Inzaghi, Mihajlovic e Brocchi?

Se poi dobbiamo fare affidamento su Fininvest sul mercato, ci sarebbe da piangere. Si è già capita come va quest'estate.

PS: Mihajlovic ne ha presi circa 5 lordi quest'anno. 6 lordi sarebbero tanti?
Allegri ne prende 7 lordi. Mancini 8. Ma di che stiamo parlando


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2016)

L'Inter ha chiuso in due giorni (di teatrini).

Noi:

Advisor
Esclusive
Closing
Ultimatum
Mercato condiviso
Saldo negativo


----------



## robs91 (18 Giugno 2016)

Ma dicessero chiaramente che non ci sarà nessuna cessione invece di prendere in giro i tifosi.


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Giugno 2016)

Poi fatemi capire, il saldo negativo da concordare vale per il mercato, invece per lo stipendio dell'allenatore no?


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2016)

Quindi è la stessa storia dell'anno scorso. Dalle cessioni si ricaveranno i soldi per il mercato (o meglio per le nuove polpette).


----------



## Nick (18 Giugno 2016)

Prestiti con obbligo di riscatto "stile Inter" no eh?


----------



## robs91 (18 Giugno 2016)

Chissà quanto hanno pagato Galatioto per questa pantomima.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Giugno 2016)

Il problema non è il saldo, il problema è Galliani.

Il problema non è non prendere Pellegrini, il problema è prendere Giampaolo.


----------



## VonVittel (18 Giugno 2016)

Altra stagione buttata. Schifo totale


----------



## Aragorn (18 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nuovo aggiornamento da Campopiano, che spiega come sarà il mercato del Milan. Un mercato condiviso tra Fininvest e i cinesi.
> 
> No a Pellegrini, che costa troppo per Fininvest (6 milioni di euro). Se la trattativa per la cessione saltasse, poi, la stessa Fininvest non potrebbe permettersi di pagare l'allenatore cileno.
> 
> ...



6 milioni per Pellegrini -> troppi soldi
3.5 per Montolivo -> buon investimento 

il cervello dei dirigenti Fininvest evidentemente funziona ad intermittenza


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Giugno 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> 6 milioni per Pellegrini -> troppi soldi
> 3.5 per Montolivo -> buon investimento
> 
> il cervello dei dirigenti Fininvest evidentemente funziona ad intermittenza



Nono, i 6 milioni di Pellegrini ha detto Campopiano che sono lordi. Quindi Montolivo prenderebbe di più di Pellegrini


----------



## Aragorn (18 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Nono, i 6 milioni di Pellegrini ha detto Campopiano che sono lordi. Quindi Montolivo prenderebbe di più di Pellegrini


----------



## ilcondompelato (18 Giugno 2016)

Dai è palese che ci prendono per i fondelli e noi che gli andiamo pure dietro (compreso campobugie).
Non possiamo permetterci nemmeno il rischio di prendere anticipatamente un buon allenatore???
Scommetto che per le porcheria di mercato che farà galliani i soldi ci saranno?
Attenti che ora ora parton pure i rinnovi quinquennali ai vari cessi in rosa


----------



## centopercento (18 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Ma dicessero chiaramente che non ci sarà nessuna cessione invece di prendere in giro i tifosi.



se lo dicono subito non si abbona nessuno per il prossimo anno, così invece qualche pollo che ci casca e si fa l'abbonamneto sperando nei cinesi c'è


----------



## Fedeshi (18 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Nono, i 6 milioni di Pellegrini ha detto Campopiano che sono lordi. Quindi Montolivo prenderebbe di più di Pellegrini



Quanto prendeva Pellegrini al City?


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nuovo aggiornamento da Campopiano, che spiega come sarà il mercato del Milan. Un mercato condiviso tra Fininvest e i cinesi.
> 
> No a Pellegrini, che costa troppo per Fininvest (6 milioni di euro). Se la trattativa per la cessione saltasse, poi, la stessa Fininvest non potrebbe permettersi di pagare l'allenatore cileno.
> 
> ...



Io mi chiedo: Signor Campopiano mesi fa c'era il budget per Simeone Emery O PER LO SCARTO PELLEGRINI....i nomi erano Benatia ecc...

Saldo negativo? Ma solo da noi ci sono queste cose....

Mercato autofinanziato incredibile...anche col preliminare eventualmente...e gli unici che possono fare cassa sono Bacca Bonaventura Donnarumma Romagnoli...

Il nuovo slogan di Campopiano ora è:

LA FORZA ECONOMICA DEI CINESI LA VEDRETE A GENNAIO.

Mi sono stancato di essere preso in giro anche dai giornalai..vergogna.

E mi raccomando...continuate a ridere sugli interventi di Di Stefano e Sky..


----------



## ilcondompelato (18 Giugno 2016)

Il preliminare è previsto per fine mese e neanche un allenatore di livello possiamo permetterci? ??perché? ?
Ma campobugiardo dice che solo da gennaio spendere mo mille mila miliardi


----------



## Aragorn (18 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Quanto prendeva Pellegrini al City?



Cercando in rete mi pare 5,5. Quindi ipotizzare ne abbia chiesti 3 netti è plausibile, visto che l'unico club al mondo in grado di pareggiare il suo ultimo stipendio poteva essere il PSG.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Giugno 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Cercando in rete mi pare 5,5. Quindi ipotizzare ne abbia chiesti 3 netti è plausibile, visto che l'unico club al mondo in grado di pareggiare il suo ultimo stipendio poteva essere il PSG.



No no, per me ne ha chiesti 6 netti. Proprio perchè deve fare un passo indietro in carriera.


----------



## zamp2010 (18 Giugno 2016)

Ho l'impressione che campopiano piano piano sta cambiando storia.
Se questi cinesi esistono e se sono serio, secondo me loro vorrei comminicare almeno qualcosa da subito.
Cioe, quando si parla di Gennaio secondo me Campopiano vuole tirare di lungo.

Perche vedi, piano piano siamo facendo italmilan.

Se ce un progetto serio, unallenatore serio si prende e si paga da subito


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Nono, i 6 milioni di Pellegrini ha detto Campopiano che sono lordi. Quindi Montolivo prenderebbe di più di Pellegrini



ha corretto il tiro dicendo che sono 6 netti, ergo 12 lordi.


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2016)

Ripeto quello che scrissi l'anno scorso: secondo me, probabilmente mi sbaglio (chi lo sa...), il loro obiettivo è quello di distrarre la massa con queste storie sulla cessione e prendere tempo in attesa di centrare la stagione "della vita" che possa garantire qualificazione all'Europa ed introiti dall'Uefa.

Perchè una volta entrati in Europa, avrebbero un'altra scusa per non spendere: il fair play finanziario.

Vedremo come finirà comunque.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Giugno 2016)

Vorrei far notare due cose:

1) Campopiano (non so perché) è passato dal far capire palesemente che il closing era per luglio in modo da fare un mercato importante fin da subito, dato che i cinesi, a suo dire, non avevano voglia di aspettare, anzi avevano già bloccato Emery e Benatia, in attesa poi degli altri botti di fine mercato( quindi dopo il closing) a "la vera potenza economica la vedrete a gennaio". 

2) E' partito in quarta ad aprile/maggio per poi calare via via a Giugno, e alla fine in un tweet (giusto pochi minuti fa) dice che a suo dire non c'entra nulla con la farsa MR Bee, poi magari si sbaglierà. 
"_Vi capisco, ma non credo proprio sia la stessa cosa, poi magari mi sbaglierò.._." 

"magari mi sbaglio" ma stiamo scherzando??


----------



## -Lionard- (18 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nuovo aggiornamento da Campopiano, che spiega come sarà il mercato del Milan. Un mercato condiviso tra Fininvest e i cinesi.
> 
> No a Pellegrini, che costa troppo per Fininvest (6 milioni di euro). Se la trattativa per la cessione saltasse, poi, la stessa Fininvest non potrebbe permettersi di pagare l'allenatore cileno.
> 
> ...


Se ciò che scrive Campopiano è accurato al 100%, significa che la "colpa" dello slittamento del closing a settembre è da attribuire alla cordata cinese. Se davvero Fininvest e Berlusconi firmeranno il contratto preliminare con penali salate entro il 30, a quel punto avranno tutto l'interesse a chiudere l'affare nel più breve tempo possibile per evitare di sostenere altri costi potenziali sul mercato.

Campopiano parla ora di tempi tecnici ma fino a 3 giorni fa si indicava luglio come periodo ideale per chiudere definitivamente la trattativa. Quindi partendo dal presupposto che Fininvest superato lo scoglio del preliminare non ha interesse a ritardare, bisognerebbe domandarsi perchè la cordata ha chiesto più tempo per il closing. L'operazione è complessa e qualche ritardo comprensibile ma da quanto emerge ora credo sia errato parlare di condivisione delle scelte. L'attuale proprietà ha fatto capire agli acquirenti che fino a quando non avverrà il closing loro continueranno a gestire la società quasi come prima. La scelta di Giampaolo rientrerebbe in questa logica.


----------



## Aragorn (18 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> No no, per me ne ha chiesti 6 netti. Proprio perchè deve fare un passo indietro in carriera.



In quel caso credo resterà disoccupato a lungo. Comunque la sostanza non cambia, che Fininvest consideri eccessive le richieste del cileno è giusto (manco stessimo parlando di Guardiola o Mourinho) ma tutto perde di credibilità nel momento in cui continua ad affidare la gestione del Milan a Galliani, che ogni anno provoca danni finanziari da paura. Alla fine sono tutte prese per il deretano.


----------



## ilcondompelato (18 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ripeto quello che scrissi l'anno scorso: secondo me, probabilmente mi sbaglio (chi lo sa...), il loro obiettivo è quello di distrarre la massa con queste storie sulla cessione e prendere tempo in attesa di centrare la stagione "della vita" che possa garantire qualificazione all'Europa ed introiti dall'Uefa.
> 
> Perchè una volta entrati in Europa, avrebbero un'altra scusa per non spendere: il fair play finanziario.
> 
> Vedremo come finirà comunque.



Sarebbe da manicomio un ipotesi simile....non siamo neanche la quarta forza del campionato, ma la sesta ad essere buoni.
Quindi ammesso pure che una tra Roma e Napoli falliscano la stagione, finiremo cmq fuori dalla champions visto che per logica c andrebbero o fiore o Inter


----------



## zamp2010 (18 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Vorrei far notare due cose:
> 
> 1) Campopiano (non so perché) è passato dal far capire palesemente che il closing era per luglio in modo da fare un mercato importante fin da subito, dato che i cinesi, a suo dire, non avevano voglia di aspettare, anzi avevano già bloccato Emery e Benatia, in attesa poi degli altri botti di fine mercato( quindi dopo il closing) a "la vera potenza economica la vedrete a gennaio".
> 
> ...



Qualcosa non quadra. Ti dico solamente che la verita della "cessione" lo sappiamo solamente quando annunciano l'allenatore per la prossima stagione e basta. Se hanno un progetto nuovo almeno un allenatore buono si deve comprare. Quindi secondo me manca poco e sta cosa di gennaio e una farsa, in modo di tirare di lungo.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Giugno 2016)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Se ciò che scrive Campopiano è accurato al 100%, significa che la "colpa" dello slittamento del closing a settembre è da attribuire alla cordata cinese. Se davvero Fininvest e Berlusconi firmeranno il contratto preliminare con penali salate entro il 30, a quel punto avranno tutto l'interesse a chiudere l'affare nel più breve tempo possibile per evitare di sostenere altri costi potenziali sul mercato.
> 
> Campopiano parla ora di tempi tecnici ma fino a 3 giorni fa si indicava luglio come periodo ideale per chiudere definitivamente la trattativa. Quindi partendo dal presupposto che Fininvest superato lo scoglio del preliminare non ha interesse a ritardare, bisognerebbe domandarsi perchè la cordata ha chiesto più tempo per il closing. L'operazione è complessa e qualche ritardo comprensibile ma da quanto emerge ora credo sia errato parlare di condivisione delle scelte. L'attuale proprietà ha fatto capire agli acquirenti che fino a quando non avverrà il closing loro continueranno a gestire la società quasi come prima. La scelta di Giampaolo rientrerebbe in questa logica.



Considera un'ultima opzione, teatrino 2.0 e Campopiano comincia a mettere le mani avanti.


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2016)

Probabilmente sarà solo un caso, ma le analogie con quanto accaduto l'anno scorso sono clamorose. Anche e soprattutto riguardo i tempi ed il periodo.

Andatevi a rileggere i topic dell'anno scorso nei quali si parlava degli acquisti da fare grazie alla montagna di soldi a disposizione per il mercato. Poi, la doccia fredda (closing a settembre). Proprio come oggi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Giugno 2016)

L'unica differenza rispetto all'anno scorso, e spero possa essere rilevante, è che si è mosso un manager serissimo e competente come Galatioto. Per il resto è inquietante lo sviluppo della vicenda


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabilmente sarà solo un caso, ma le analogie con quanto accaduto l'anno scorso sono clamorose. Anche e soprattutto riguardo i tempi ed il periodo.
> 
> Andatevi a rileggere i topic dell'anno scorso nei quali si parlava degli acquisti da fare grazie alla montagna di soldi a disposizione per il mercato. Poi, la doccia fredda (closing a settembre). Proprio come oggi.



quoto.

Comunque il fatto che Campopiano dica magari mi sbaglierò, in riferimento a Mr Bee 2.0 mi ha raggelato il sangue.


----------



## ildemone85 (18 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nuovo aggiornamento da Campopiano, che spiega come sarà il mercato del Milan. Un mercato condiviso tra Fininvest e i cinesi.
> 
> No a Pellegrini, che costa troppo per Fininvest (6 milioni di euro). Se la trattativa per la cessione saltasse, poi, la stessa Fininvest non potrebbe permettersi di pagare l'allenatore cileno.
> 
> ...



cmq meglio ste news siano uscite subito, almeno ci risparmiamo di perdere tempo per il preliminare fake che verrà firmato il 30 o cmq in quei giorni, sarà tipo una scemenza con penali ridicole da 2 o 3 mln


----------



## DannySa (18 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabilmente sarà solo un caso, ma le analogie con quanto accaduto l'anno scorso sono clamorose. Anche e soprattutto riguardo i tempi ed il periodo.
> 
> Andatevi a rileggere i topic dell'anno scorso nei quali si parlava degli acquisti da fare grazie alla montagna di soldi a disposizione per il mercato. Poi, la doccia fredda (closing a settembre). Proprio come oggi.



Sarebbe interessante se li riportassi.


----------



## danykz (18 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## sballotello (18 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Solo noi milanisti possiamo stare appresso a questi teatri. Altre tifoserie (serie) avrebbero già dato fuoco a tutto e a tutti.



.


----------



## ildemone85 (18 Giugno 2016)

sta cosa del tutto fatto fa ridere fino al 2040, io vedo tutto fatto i rinnovi ai bidoni fake e un vazquez pronto per 25 mln rateizzati in 5 anni


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2016)

*Ancora Campopiano:"Le operazioni saranno concordate da Galliani e Gancikoff in prima persona. Se gli acquisti corrisponderanno all'ItalMilan? A questo non so rispondere".*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Campopiano:"Le operazioni saranno concordate da Galliani e Gancikoff in prima persona. Se gli acquisti corrisponderanno all'ItalMilan? A questo non so rispondere".*



Un mese fa era "Benatia"


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Campopiano:"Le operazioni saranno concordate da Galliani e Gancikoff in prima persona. Se gli acquisti corrisponderanno all'ItalMilan? A questo non so rispondere".*



Ahahahahahahaahahah ormai vale come uno Sky.

E tempo fa chi la pensava come me qui veniva derisa...

Ora che la sicurezza Campopiano è saltata palesemente...resta la figura di Galatioto....il prossimo è lui..


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2016)

Io non credo minimamente a tutto questo , io attendo ancora 10 giorni ... Aspetto la firma è poi vediamo se veramente i cinesi che mettono 1,5 milioni prenderanno Giampaolo e altri cessi .
Non ci credo minimamente .


----------



## Aragorn (18 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Campopiano:"Le operazioni saranno concordate da Galliani e Gancikoff in prima persona. Se gli acquisti corrisponderanno all'ItalMilan? A questo non so rispondere".*



Basterà attendere il primo acquisto ufficiale per capire se sarà un mercato concordato tra Galliani e Gancikoff o tra Galliani e se stesso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahaahahah ormai vale come uno Sky.
> 
> E tempo fa chi la pensava come me qui veniva derisa...
> 
> Ora che la sicurezza Campopiano è saltata palesemente...resta la figura di Galatioto....il prossimo è lui..



Verrai smentito invece , vedrai .


----------



## The P (18 Giugno 2016)

Vorrei ricordare che Campopiano sul mercato ha cambiato opinione 1000 volte, sulle altre cose mai.

Chi gli passa le informazioni non gli passa quelle relative al mercato.


----------



## kolao95 (18 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Pellegrini che costa 6 milioni lordi a stagione è troppo pesante per Fininvest. Ma stiamo parlando dello stesso club che si è portato sul groppone Seedorf, Inzaghi, Mihajlovic e Brocchi?
> 
> Se poi dobbiamo fare affidamento su Fininvest sul mercato, ci sarebbe da piangere. Si è già capita come va quest'estate.
> 
> ...



Quelli di Pellegrini credo siano 12 lordi..


----------



## mandraghe (18 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nuovo aggiornamento da Campopiano, che spiega come sarà il mercato del Milan. Un mercato condiviso tra Fininvest e i cinesi.
> 
> No a Pellegrini, che costa troppo per Fininvest (6 milioni di euro). Se la trattativa per la cessione saltasse, poi, la stessa Fininvest non potrebbe permettersi di pagare l'allenatore cileno.
> 
> ...






Qualche giorno fa scrivevo che questa sessione di mercato sarebbe stata gestita dai due demoni che tuttora sono al comando del Milan e che per vedere qualcosa di "cinese" si doveva attendere fino a Dicembre, quindi questa notizia non mi sorprende per niente.

Davvero pensate che la cessione definitiva delle quote e il trasferimento di capitali avviene in un mese?

Ad oggi ci comanda ancora il diavolo e si sa che il diavolo gode nel fare più danni e più male possibile. 

I cinesi, finché non verseranno i capitali, conteranno meno di zero, il demone Galliani lo sa e conta su questo per imporre le sue scelte e beccarsi le sue (si spera ultime) polpette e mazzette.

Inoltre i disastri che Galliani combinerà potranno accellerare la sua dipartita.

Se poi la cessione non avverrà ed è stato tutto un teatrino elettorale la soluzione è semplice: tifare contro. 

Circostanza che sarà facilitata dai risultati mediocri che otterrà il MilanCessi costuito da Galliani.

Tanto poi alla fine a prenderlo nel didietro sarà Berlusca che si troverà costretto a vendere ad un prezzo ancora più basso.


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Quelli di Pellegrini credo siano 12 lordi..



Si, poi Campopiano ha corretto parlando solo di 6 milioni senza specificare. Mi chiedo quale sia il problema in ogni caso, considerando che devono concordare il "saldo negativo" e che non sarà un mercato banale, come aveva annunciato


----------



## kolao95 (18 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Si, poi Campopiano ha corretto parlando solo di 6 milioni senza specificare. Mi chiedo quale sia il problema in ogni caso, considerando che devono concordare il "saldo negativo" e che non sarà un mercato banale, come aveva annunciato



Infatti. Boh, sta cominciando a diventare snervante questa storia.


----------



## -Lionard- (18 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Considera un'ultima opzione, teatrino 2.0 e Campopiano comincia a mettere le mani avanti.


Berlusconi non ci guadagna nulla da un teatrino, se non far ********* ulteriormente i tifosi (e domani ci sono i ballotaggi). Ripeto che se Fininvest firma il preliminare la sua parte l'avrà fatta e lì la palla passerà ai cinesi. 

Per farla breve ho come l'impressione che la confusione tra i tifosi sia nata in seguito ad un'errata presentazione della forza degli acquirenti. "Ma come fa il nano a dire a no ad una cordata composta da Jack Ma, Robin Li etc...?" molti si sono domandati sul forum. Evidentemente questi grandi nomi non ci sono nella cordata e questo spiegherebbe:

a) Le continue richieste di Berlusconi riguardo agli investimenti (se vendo ad uno sceicco so già quanto spenderà, ma un gruppo di aziende statali cinesi?)
b) la lunghezza e la complessità della trattativa
c) Il ruolo di primo piano, anche in ottica post-acquisto, di Galatioto/Gancikoff nella gestione del club (inizialmente si era parlato di Galatioto come semplice intermediario per la vendita)
d) "perchè questi cinesi, a differenza di quelli dell'Inter, non si fanno vedere?"
e) la decisione di Fininvest di non ripetere l'errore commesso con Bee e di aspettare il closing prima di stanziare xcifre per il mercato(davanti a Jack Ma credo avebbero potuto "rischiare")

Sono mie supposizioni basate sugli articoli usciti recentemente ma se ripenso a Campopiano e Festa che due settimane fa hanno scritto che forse nessuno dei grandi nomi accostati al Milan era davvero nella cordata forse non ci sono andato così lontano.


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Si, poi Campopiano ha corretto parlando solo di 6 milioni senza specificare. Mi chiedo quale sia il problema in ogni caso, considerando che devono concordare il "saldo negativo" e che non sarà un mercato banale, come aveva annunciato



Forse intendeva dire un mercato di banane..


----------



## martinmilan (18 Giugno 2016)

La questione è semplicissima: se dopo il preliminare non si saprà chi c è dietro alla cordata e prenderanno Giampaolo Vazquez e compagnia cantante allora sarà chiarissimo a tutti cosa sia in realtà questa cessione.
A quel punto sarò ben lieto e decisissimo a farmi da parte completamente e godere di ogni sconfitta di cui sentirò parlare...
In ogni caso la cosa che mi rassicura è che la fonte di Campopiano sul mercato non ne sa nulla dato che passa dal dire che ci sarà un budget di 300 milioni a mercato concordato e squallido.Come dice La Scala ''i giornalisti stanno brancolando tutti nel buio''


----------



## martinmilan (18 Giugno 2016)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Berlusconi non ci guadagna nulla da un teatrino, se non far ********* ulteriormente i tifosi (e domani ci sono i ballotaggi). Ripeto che se Fininvest firma il preliminare la sua parte l'avrà fatta e lì la palla passerà ai cinesi.
> 
> Per farla breve ho come l'impressione che la confusione tra i tifosi sia nata in seguito ad un'errata presentazione della forza degli acquirenti. "Ma come fa il nano a dire a no ad una cordata composta da Jack Ma, Robin Li etc...?" molti si sono domandati sul forum. Evidentemente questi grandi nomi non ci sono nella cordata e questo spiegherebbe:
> 
> ...


ci sono 2 soggetti con patrimonio da 10 Mld cadauno...di che parliamo?


----------



## Djici (18 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ci sono 2 soggetti con patrimonio da 10 Mld cadauno...di che parliamo?



E ufficiale ?
No perche io non ho ancora visto una lista ufficiale della gente che sta in questa cordata.

Ci spero tanto che ci siano questi nomi richissimi... ma per ora non si sa nulla.


----------



## dyablo65 (18 Giugno 2016)

dei cantinari cinesi non acquisterebbero mai il milan a meno che non siano dei prestanome....

comunque io aspetto di leggere nomi e cifre altrimenti saluti.


----------



## Schism75 (18 Giugno 2016)

In effetti é passato dal "non credo mercato di basso profilo" di ieri, a "non so rispondere a ItalMilan" che è equivalente di mercato di basso profilo. L'unica cosa che penso possa avvicinarsi ad una reale possibilità di vendita sono le parole di Suma nel suo editoriale,che anche se criptiche, mi sembra di capire che ha qualche convinzione in più sulla cessione. Detto questo, avevo già scritto che sinceramente non ci credevo minimamente. Vorrei solo ricordare che la cessione di linkedin a Microsoft, trattativa per circa 30 volte il valore del Milan, é avvenuta in tempi rapidissimi. Solo le nostre trattative necessitano di questa pubblicità per fare un preliminare, che dura sempre un'eternità. Chiaramente spot elettorale gratuito. 

Sarò contento di venire smentito dai fatti.

Infine, ridicola l'uscita che la vera potenza economica dei cinesi si vedrà a Gennaio. A fare cosa? É abbastanza chiaro che in quel mercato non si muovono mai i big, per di più verso una squadra fuori dalle competizioni europee. Tra l'altro degli allenatori top nessuno é da accasare, visto che in molti iniziano nuovamente quest'anno.


----------



## martinmilan (18 Giugno 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> E ufficiale ?
> No perche io non ho ancora visto una lista ufficiale della gente che sta in questa cordata.
> 
> Ci spero tanto che ci siano questi nomi richissimi... ma per ora non si sa nulla.



L'ha detto il nano...vediamo se sono veri.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Giugno 2016)

Come detto ieri sono stra convinto che Campopiano abbia informatori riguardo alla trattativa, ma riguardo al mercato ne sa quanto noi...si vede che in base a quello che sa della trattativa fa delle ipotesi o prova a capire...ma per me non sa nulla....e dirò di più.....MEGLIO che non si sappia nulla....l'anno scorso dopo aver sbandierato ai 4 venti che avevamo i soldi ci chiedevano cifre folli per ogni giocatore!!


----------



## martinmilan (18 Giugno 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> In effetti é passato dal "non credo mercato di basso profilo" di ieri, a "non so rispondere a ItalMilan" che è equivalente di mercato di basso profilo. L'unica cosa che penso possa avvicinarsi ad una reale possibilità di vendita sono le parole di Suma nel suo editoriale,che anche se criptiche, mi sembra di capire che ha qualche convinzione in più sulla cessione. Detto questo, avevo già scritto che sinceramente non ci credevo minimamente. Vorrei solo ricordare che la cessione di linkedin a Microsoft, trattativa per circa 30 volte il valore del Milan, é avvenuta in tempi rapidissimi. Solo le nostre trattative necessitano di questa pubblicità per fare un preliminare, che dura sempre un'eternità. Chiaramente spot elettorale gratuito.
> 
> Sarò contento di venire smentito dai fatti.
> 
> Infine, ridicola l'uscita che la vera potenza economica dei cinesi si vedrà a Gennaio. A fare cosa? É abbastanza chiaro che in quel mercato non si muovono mai i big, per di più verso una squadra fuori dalle competizioni europee. Tra l'altro degli allenatori top nessuno é da accasare, visto che in molti iniziano nuovamente quest'anno.


Ma infondo chissenefrega se questa estate non faranno i botti...l'importante è sapere chi sono i nuovi proprietari e chi sarà l'allenatore.Se non ci sarà chiarezza sui compratori e arriverà giampollo allora vi conviene staccare e guardare altro finchè siete in tempo perchè potreste essere inconsapevoli partecipi di un altro teatro dell'assurdo..


----------



## martinmilan (18 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Come detto ieri sono stra convinto che Campopiano abbia informatori riguardo alla trattativa, ma riguardo al mercato ne sa quanto noi...si vede che in base a quello che sa della trattativa fa delle ipotesi o prova a capire...ma per me non sa nulla....e dirò di più.....MEGLIO che non si sappia nulla....l'anno scorso dopo aver sbandierato ai 4 venti che avevamo i soldi ci chiedevano cifre folli per ogni giocatore!!


Ma si è quello che penso anche io...c' è un patto di riservatezza indissolubile...Campopiano ha avuto solo fughe di notizie in prossimità di eventi certi e che per forza di cose venivano svelati a breve quindi non ha fatto chissàche scoop.Ma sul resto brancolano tutti nel buio più assoluto.
Potrebbe essere che Giampaolo sia ufficializzato prossima settimana così come potrebbe essere Pellegrini o Blanc o Emery...chi lo sa? manca pochissimo comunque e prossima settimana finalmente ci saranno le sentenze....


----------



## Freddiedevil (18 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi io credo onestamente (e non perchè sono un inguaribile ottimista) che riguardo al mercato nessuno sappia nulla.
E per quanto riguarda il "saldo negativo" io non lo interpreterei come una notizia negativa...e l'allenatore? Qualcuno ha visto emery firmare per il Psg? Wikipedia spagnolo darebbe pellegrini già nuovo allenatore del Milan. Ci sono buone e cattive voci, ma nessuno può dire quali siano quelle fondate e quelle infondate. Ma non fasciamoci la testa prima di rompercela...


----------



## Sherlocked (18 Giugno 2016)

Certo, e noi siamo scemi. Montolivo a 3 mln netti fatto tranquillamente, Pellegrini non si può però. Mercato condiviso.


----------



## mabadi (18 Giugno 2016)

comunque premesso che non prenderei gianpaolo io 6 milioni a Pellegrini non glieli darei


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Giugno 2016)

In più secondo me sto Pellegrini oltre ad avere uno stipendio assurdo e se volete il profilo internazionale non ha proprio nulla di speciale...un Donadoni a caso è 1000 volte meglio...


----------



## Djici (18 Giugno 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> comunque premesso che non prenderei gianpaolo io 6 milioni a Pellegrini non glieli darei



Io Pellegrini non lo prenderei nemmeno a 3 lordi.

Non mi e mai piacciuto.

Poi ovviamente se il confronto va fatto con Brocchi... allora mi vanno bene TUTTI.

L'unica cosa che ha Pellegrini rispetto ai colleghi italiani che possiamo prendere e l'appeal internazionale.
Ma per me non e superiore ne a Donadoni ne a Montella o Paulo Sousa... o nomi del genere.


----------



## __king george__ (18 Giugno 2016)

boh a me non da un'idea tanto brutta il pezzo di Campopiano...leggetelo integrale...e non sono certo un ottimista incallito io..

poi il paradosso momentaneo è che mentre circola tutto sto pessimismo le presunte conferme che la cessione avverrà arrivano proprio dalle fonti più inaspettate...tipo Ordine e Suma...

comunque una decina di giorni e sapremo....se si prolunga per il PRELIMINARE personalmente stacco con il milan definitivamente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Giugno 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Certo, e noi siamo scemi. Montolivo a 3 mln netti fatto tranquillamente, Pellegrini non si può però. Mercato condiviso.



Mercato condiviso tra Galliani e Galliani


----------



## Sherlocked (18 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mercato condiviso tra Galliani e Galliani



Ah ecco.


----------



## naliM77 (18 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nuovo aggiornamento da Campopiano, che spiega come sarà il mercato del Milan. Un mercato condiviso tra Fininvest e i cinesi.
> 
> No a Pellegrini, che costa troppo per Fininvest (6 milioni di euro). Se la trattativa per la cessione saltasse, poi, la stessa Fininvest non potrebbe permettersi di pagare l'allenatore cileno.
> 
> ...



Ma vi rendete conto che Campopiano è stato "costretto" a scriivere un semiarticolo, per chiarire ai più la situazione?

Mah, continuo a ripeterlo, molti di quelli che scrivono qui sopra si stanno fasciando la testa con larghissimo anticipo e rischiano di non godersi appieno la situazione. Prima di leggere l'artciolo di Campopiano ho letto qui sulle pagine del Forum, sembrava una disgrazia, mentre invece:

1)Ha solo scritto che Pellegrini non arriverà, non che arriverà Giampaolo (quella è una supposizione dei pessimisti e di Tuttosport)
2)Il saldo negativo del mercato non l'ha indicato. Per quanto ne sappiamo, se Fininvest si fida degli investitori e le penali sono abbastanza pesanti, l'azienda della famiglia Berlusconi potrà anche accettare un saldo negativo da 200 milioni di euro, non sta scritto da nessuna parte che si spenderanno solo 10 milioni di euro.
3) Mercato condiviso: lo si dice e lo si ripete da due mesi, quasi, quindi non vedo quale sia il problema, le decisioni verranno prese da Galliani e Gacinkoff, ma per quanto ne sappiamo, Gacinkoff che non sembra molto esperto di calcio, potrebbe sempre affidarsi ai consigli di un dirigente esperto.
4) Se Fininvest porrà un tetto sul mercato, in teoria, questo andrà a riguardare il monte ingaggi non certo i cartellini (Che sono quello che più preoccupa l'azienda), mentre per quanto riguarda il cartellino dei giocatori, probabilmente questi soldi verranno spesi dalla conglomerata cinese (salvo poi essere restituiti se Fininvest dovesse far saltare l'accordo). In poche parole, se la penale sarà di 150 milioni, a Fininvest andrebbe benissimo spendere anche 190 milioni (tanto male che va, ne dovrebbe tirar fuori di tasca propria appena 40, gli altri li otterrebbe dalla penale), quello che preoccupa la famiglia Berlusocni, è solo il "costo" dato dagli ingaggi e dagli ammortamenti in caso saltasse tutto e non si rientrasse in Europa.

State tranquilli, in poche parole, non è cambiato assolutamente nulla. Vi siete fatti terrorizzare dal nome di Giampaolo (Che è preferibile a Pellegrini solo perchè guadagna molto meno), dimenticando però che gli allenatori sono esonerabili e nulla vieta che dopo una campagna acquisti concordata (quindi con giocatori scelti dai cinesi, sotto il consiglio di un DS voluto dai cinesi e su indicazione di un allenatore voluto dai cinesi, ma che per motivi di ingaggio non può essere ancora associato al MIlan fino al Closing), il giorno dopo la firma del closing, l'allenatore non possa essere esonerato e sostituito da quello che i cinesi volevano, perchè ve lo ripeto, Giampaolo (o chi per lui) non potrà mai essere allenatore del Milan fino al 2050.


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Verrai smentito invece , vedrai .



Lo spero ma ne dubito fortemente.


----------



## Gekyn (18 Giugno 2016)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Berlusconi non ci guadagna nulla da un teatrino, se non far ********* ulteriormente i tifosi (e domani ci sono i ballotaggi). Ripeto che se Fininvest firma il preliminare la sua parte l'avrà fatta e lì la palla passerà ai cinesi.
> 
> Per farla breve ho come l'impressione che la confusione tra i tifosi sia nata in seguito ad un'errata presentazione della forza degli acquirenti. "Ma come fa il nano a dire a no ad una cordata composta da Jack Ma, Robin Li etc...?" molti si sono domandati sul forum. Evidentemente questi grandi nomi non ci sono nella cordata e questo spiegherebbe:
> 
> ...



Credo che tu ci sia andato vicino, ho la stessa sensazione!!


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Giugno 2016)

Ma dai ragazzi....mercato concordato....e hanno rinnovato gli scarponi e Vazquez è quasi preso.

Fininvest ha problemi ha investire 25 mln per Vazquez? No
Per Pellegrini? Si

Mercato "CONDIVISO"....semmai mercato col condiriso questi cinesi


----------



## The P (18 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Ma vi rendete conto che Campopiano è stato "costretto" a scriivere un semiarticolo, per chiarire ai più la situazione?
> 
> Mah, continuo a ripeterlo, molti di quelli che scrivono qui sopra si stanno fasciando la testa con larghissimo anticipo e rischiano di non godersi appieno la situazione. Prima di leggere l'artciolo di Campopiano ho letto qui sulle pagine del Forum, sembrava una disgrazia, mentre invece:
> 
> ...




finalmente


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (18 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nuovo aggiornamento da Campopiano, che spiega come sarà il mercato del Milan. Un mercato condiviso tra Fininvest e i cinesi.
> 
> 
> La potenza dei cinesi (fondo da 1,5 miliardi) si potrà vedere solo a partire dal mercato di gennaio.



In pratica non e cambiato nulla.. fino a Gennaio i benefici della nuova società
non si vedranno, ehh.. ragazzi lo sapete che questo è l' ennesimo rinvio e per
giunta di ben sei mesi?


----------



## patriots88 (18 Giugno 2016)

a patto che il closing poi a settembre ci sia, sarei disposto a turarmi il naso ancora questa estate di gallianate presunte o tali (visto che sarà condiviso si spera siano almeno limitate)
per lo meno si vedrebbe una luce in fondo al tunnel.

anche perchè ripeto che non si stà parlando del futuro del milan della prossima stagione (che è relativo), ma di quello degli anni a venire (ben più importante)


----------



## patriots88 (18 Giugno 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> In pratica non e cambiato nulla.. fino a Gennaio i benefici della nuova società
> non si vedranno, ehh.. ragazzi lo sapete che questo è l' ennesimo rinvio e per
> giunta di ben sei mesi?


col closing a settembre il primo mercato 100% della nuova proprietà è quello di gennaio.


----------



## Milanista 87 (18 Giugno 2016)

Ma infatti i grandi nomi della cordata sono venuti fuori perchè non sono arrivate smentite . Ma al momento mi pare una cosa molto improbabile . 
In quanto alla famosa penale , al momento è scritta in articoli e basta . Senza nemmeno la somma precisa o se si , con differenze . E a chi dice che Campoipiano è stato costretto a scrivere quelle cose sopravvaluta decisamente lui e la situazione . 
Campopiano sul mercato sa zero totale , nulla cosmico e questo da aprile e maggio quando è cominciata la fase trattativa . Sulla trattativa ha saputo scrivere molto bene perchè ha qualche bocca che parla a lui o per lui ma al momento il suo è un prendere tempo 
In quanto alla questione Giampaolo o Pellegrini , il problema non è questo ma l'avallo del rinnovo di Montolivo e la questione gestione dei costi . Insomma si va a Personam .
A oggi ci sono solo articoli . E molta gente si sta facendo un nome sul Milan , in un senso o in un altro 
Gente mai sentita che sta vivendo il suo momento di gloria e che acquista Follower su Twitter venerato come un incrocio tra Montanelli , Bocca , Biagi e Cervi


----------



## __king george__ (18 Giugno 2016)

io piu che altro fossi in voi sarei stra-concentrato sul preliminare del 30....se salta o viene prorogato è finita...se viene firmato la strada è quella giusta....ovviamente con grosse penali


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io piu che altro fossi in voi sarei stra-concentrato sul preliminare del 30....se salta o viene prorogato è finita...se viene firmato la strada è quella giusta....ovviamente con grosse penali



Il problema non è la firma del preliminare, ma del closing.

Se si firma il preliminare la certezza delle penali salate le dovrebbero dare solo i comunicati ufficiali, non i più ottimisti del forum, non i secondo me ci sono...secondo me non ci sono....

Vedremo se entro fine settembre ci sarà questo closing....io già sento che si andrà oltre ottobre..


----------



## Jino (18 Giugno 2016)

Ma cosa vi aspettate? Le stagioni si programmano in primavera, siamo a metà giugno, anche se a luglio passassimo sotto le mani cinesi non ci sono i tempi tecnici per mercati faraonici.

Ormai la prossima stagione sarà lo stesso dura. A prescindere da tutto. Non a caso Brocchi sembra ormai congermato, perchè di grande non si farà nulla. 

Speriamo piuttosto di esser venduti, chissà che per la prossima stagione le cose possano venir fatte in grande.


----------



## Milanista 87 (18 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io piu che altro fossi in voi sarei stra-concentrato sul preliminare del 30....se salta o viene prorogato è finita...se viene firmato la strada è quella giusta....ovviamente con grosse penali



Se c'è la firma bisogna sperare che sia la penale e che sia salatissima 
Il punto è quello . Se la firma c'è senza la penale o con una penale da pochi milioni di Euro ognuno farà serenamente le proprie valutazioni 
Qua non si tratta di piangere o essere isterici , si tratta di mostrare fatti e non parole . 
Io attendo ancora un fatto che dimostri la cessione possibile . Concreto .


----------



## Nick (18 Giugno 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Se c'è la firma bisogna sperare che sia la penale e che sia salatissima
> Il punto è quello . Se la firma c'è senza la penale o con una penale da pochi milioni di Euro ognuno farà serenamente le proprie valutazioni
> Qua non si tratta di piangere o essere isterici , si tratta di mostrare fatti e non parole .
> Io attendo ancora un fatto che dimostri la cessione possibile . Concreto .


Se si firma il preliminare e Silvio non rispetta gli accordi, la cordata cinese ha la facoltà di avere la esecuzione coatta del contratto di vendita (closing forzato) in tribunale.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (18 Giugno 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> col closing a settembre il primo mercato 100% della nuova proprietà è quello di gennaio.


Appunto che non cambia nulla, che mi frega di penali,closing,contratti firmati ad
agosto,settembre,ottobre se poi alla fine la prossima stagione calcistica sarà
gestita ancora da Galliani e Berlusconi..


----------



## Crox93 (18 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha chiuso in due giorni (di teatrini).
> 
> Noi:
> 
> ...



Mi pare chiaro, ormai, che sia tutta una farsa la cosa dei cinesi. Non esiste nessun acquirente super miliardario.




robs91 ha scritto:


> Chissà quanto hanno pagato Galatioto per questa pantomima.



Comincio a pensarlo anche io. Sarà pure un super professionista mondiale ma intanto prende dei bei soldini, e se poi vuole pulirsene le mani gli basta dire che la trattativa è naufragata per incongruenze sulle clausole, o qualcosa di simile.




Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Campopiano:"Le operazioni saranno concordate da Galliani e Gancikoff in prima persona. Se gli acquisti corrisponderanno all'ItalMilan? A questo non so rispondere".*



Continua a cambiare versione, pendendo sempre più verso l'ItalCessi.
Mi pare evidente ormai che anche Campopiano sia un giornalaio alla stregua di Sky o Tuttosport.


----------



## fra29 (19 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Ma vi rendete conto che Campopiano è stato "costretto" a scriivere un semiarticolo, per chiarire ai più la situazione?
> 
> Mah, continuo a ripeterlo, molti di quelli che scrivono qui sopra si stanno fasciando la testa con larghissimo anticipo e rischiano di non godersi appieno la situazione. Prima di leggere l'artciolo di Campopiano ho letto qui sulle pagine del Forum, sembrava una disgrazia, mentre invece:
> 
> ...



In realtà di Giampaolo non ne parla solo tuttosport ma anche Sky e Gazzetta.
In ogni caso piuttosto che doverlo esonerare, se,vuoi un mister a tempo determinato ti tieni Brocchi (pupillo dei due dinosauri). Se prendi Giampaolo è per tenerlo.
Poi ripeto, tutto dipenderà dalla caratura dei nomi.
Se ti presenti con Pavoletti,,Vasquez, Ranoccchia e Giampaolo possono dirmi ciò che vuoi ma per me è evidente che ci sia qualcosa sotto o sia una trattativa farlocca.


----------



## naliM77 (19 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (19 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Campopiano:"Le operazioni saranno concordate da Galliani e Gancikoff in prima persona. Se gli acquisti corrisponderanno all'ItalMilan? A questo non so rispondere".*



Netta virata di Campopiano, di questo passo ancora un po' e scriverà le stesse cose di DI Stefano.


----------



## mabadi (19 Giugno 2016)

Nick ha scritto:


> Se si firma il preliminare e Silvio non rispetta gli accordi, la cordata cinese ha la facoltà di avere la esecuzione coatta del contratto di vendita (closing forzato) in tribunale.



Non è del tutto esatto
Detta situazione si può avere se il preliminare ha praticamente il contenuto del definitivo e quindi non ci sono elementi essenziali da determinare e cosa principale che non siano previste penali in caso di mancata stipula.
Infatti se è prevista una penale, nell'ipotesi di rifiuto a sottoscrivere il definitivo, la parte che rifiuta sarà costretta a pagare solo detta somma, salvo eventualmente il maggior danno ove previsto.


----------



## Casnop (19 Giugno 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Non è del tutto esatto
> Detta situazione si può avere se il preliminare ha praticamente il contenuto del definitivo e quindi non ci sono elementi essenziali da determinare e cosa principale che non siano previste penali in caso di mancata stipula.
> Infatti se è prevista una penale, nell'ipotesi di rifiuto a sottoscrivere il definitivo, la parte che rifiuta sarà costretta a pagare solo detta somma, salvo eventualmente il maggior danno ove previsto.


Nell'ordinamento italiano, non si può richiedere insieme l'esecuzione della prestazione, tramite l'esecuzione specifica dell'obbligo a contrarre il definitivo, ed il pagamento della clausola penale da inadempimento, salvo che la penale sia stata convenuta per il semplice ritardo (come nel caso dei contratti di appalto). La penale ha infatti funzione normalmente risarcitoria, e più precisamente di liquidazione preventiva forfetaria del danno da inadempimento contrattuale. Nulla tuttavia vieta che la parte che abbia subito l'inadempimento possa scegliere il rimedio giudiziale dell'esecuzione specifica dell'obbligo a contrarre il definitivo, rinunciando al pagamento della penale (tra l'altro riducibile dal Giudice se manifestamente eccessiva). Questo nell'ordinamento italiano, che non sappiamo se sarà prescelto dalle parti della compravendita del Milan come la legge applicabile a cui dunque conformarsi. E ciò, senza altresì considerare che in questo tipo di contratti è prassi inserire una clausola compromissoria con cui le parti convengono che eventuali contenziosi siano irrevocabilmente deferiti alla giurisdizione di arbitri internazionali, noti per la loro particolare onerosità, essa stessa motivo di deterrenza all'apertura di contenziosi. Ma è giusto invocare queste norme per ribadire un principio: il preliminare munito di clausole penali è un contratto normalmente efficace nel determinare le parti a sottoscrivere il contratto definitivo.


----------



## fra29 (19 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=2657]fra29[/MENTION] commenta solo notizie presenti qui su. Non su altri siti.


----------



## Coripra (19 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## wfiesso (19 Giugno 2016)

sapevo che da qui al 30 ne avremmo sentite di tutti i colori, ma arrivare a questo punto proprio no, l'unica notizia positiva è che pare ci sarà la cessione, ma i presupposti per il dopo sono neri....


----------



## __king george__ (19 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> sapevo che da qui al 30 ne avremmo sentite di tutti i colori, ma arrivare a questo punto proprio no, l'unica notizia positiva è che pare ci sarà la cessione, ma i presupposti per il dopo sono neri....


sono neri dopo il preliminare...dopo la cessione vera e propria dovrebbero essere rosei....dovrebbero....


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Giugno 2016)

*Secondo Tuttosport al momento il mercato del Milan è bloccato, però a breve la situazione dovrebbe sbloccarsi e le operazioni in entrata ed uscita vedranno protagonista il connubio Galliani-Gancikoff, ovvero l'AD futuro rossonero nel caso di acquisizioni del 70% del Milan da parte della cordata cinese. Ancora da verificare il budget prestabilito da Fininvest-Cordata cinese.*


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport al momento il mercato del Milan è bloccato, però a breve la situazione dovrebbe sbloccarsi e le operazioni in entrata ed uscita vedranno protagonista il connubio Galliani-Gancikoff, ovvero l'AD futuro rossonero nel caso di acquisizioni del 70% del Milan da parte della cordata cinese. Ancora da verificare il budget prestabilito da Fininvest-Cordata cinese.*



Spero solo che questo connubio risultera' alla fine migliore di quello visto l'anno scorso, ovvero Galliani - Nelio Lucas...


----------



## martinmilan (19 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport al momento il mercato del Milan è bloccato, però a breve la situazione dovrebbe sbloccarsi e le operazioni in entrata ed uscita vedranno protagonista il connubio Galliani-Gancikoff, ovvero l'AD futuro rossonero nel caso di acquisizioni del 70% del Milan da parte della cordata cinese. Ancora da verificare il budget prestabilito da Fininvest-Cordata cinese.*



E Gancikoff si avvarrà di Pradè finchè non avverrà il Closing...
Gli acquisti dovranno essere concordati,però la bilancia penderà inevitabilmente dalla parte dei cinesi.


----------



## goleador 70 (19 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> E Gancikoff si avvarrà di Pradè finchè non avverrà il Closing...
> Gli acquisti dovranno essere concordati,però la bilancia penderà inevitabilmente dalla parte dei cinesi.



Io sono ottimista e lo spero 
Ma di Prade e' una tua sensazione o si sa qualcosa??


----------



## martinmilan (19 Giugno 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Io sono ottimista e lo spero
> Ma di Prade e' una tua sensazione o si sa qualcosa??



Si sa che era il primo sulla lista di Barbara e non rilascia dichiarazioni sul suo futuro...come se ci fosse qualcosa che gli impedisce di parlarne


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport al momento il mercato del Milan è bloccato, però a breve la situazione dovrebbe sbloccarsi e le operazioni in entrata ed uscita vedranno protagonista il connubio Galliani-Gancikoff, ovvero l'AD futuro rossonero nel caso di acquisizioni del 70% del Milan da parte della cordata cinese. Ancora da verificare il budget prestabilito da Fininvest-Cordata cinese.*



.


----------



## LukeLike (19 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport al momento il mercato del Milan è bloccato, però a breve la situazione dovrebbe sbloccarsi e le operazioni in entrata ed uscita vedranno protagonista il connubio Galliani-Gancikoff, ovvero l'AD futuro rossonero nel caso di acquisizioni del 70% del Milan da parte della cordata cinese. Ancora da verificare il budget prestabilito da Fininvest-Cordata cinese.*



Non ce l'ha una mail questo Gancikoff così da fargli capire che Vaschez non è il nuovo Zidane, che Pavoloso non è il nuovo Van Basten e che Giampolo non è il nuovo Sacchi, come proverà a fargli credere Galliani?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Giugno 2016)

Io voglio avere fiducia. Purtroppo non si inizierà coi botti, però voglio tornare a tifare e voglio nutrire la speranza di riuscire ad avere una squadra capace almeno di qualificarsi per la Champions League. Sono prospettive a cui voglio credere, perché ci sono i cinesi con Fininvest; viceversa, se ci fosse stata soltanto Fininvest, sarebbe stata sul serio un'altra stagione buttata. Adesso si potrebbe iniziare a gettare qualche base.
Gancikoff e Galliani, ok, però non voglio vedere le solite porcherie con Preziosi, Raiola e compagnia cantante, perché mercato condiviso, va bene, però se Gancikoff mi avalla le corrottissime trattative del condor con i suoi compagni di merende, allora c'è qualcosa che non va.


----------



## Fedeshi (19 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport al momento il mercato del Milan è bloccato, però a breve la situazione dovrebbe sbloccarsi e le operazioni in entrata ed uscita vedranno protagonista il connubio Galliani-Gancikoff, ovvero l'AD futuro rossonero nel caso di acquisizioni del 70% del Milan da parte della cordata cinese. Ancora da verificare il budget prestabilito da Fininvest-Cordata cinese.*



Ma solo a me Vazquez e Pavoletti se presi ad un prezzo onesto e sottolineo ONESTO non mi dispiacerebbero? Certo Pavoletti lo prenderei per affiancarlo a Bacca e non al suo posto,mentre Vazquez lasciatevelo dire da un suo possesore al Fantacalcio é un buon giocatore,maggior numero di dribbling riusciti in Serie A,bel tocco di palla ed ottima visione di gioco,tutte cose che al Milan non si vedono da un bel pezzo,certo non é un Campione e non lo é neppure Pavoletti ma almeno loro sembrano voler venire davvero al Milan a differenza di Boateng,Balotelli,Mexes,e compagnia,ed in questo interregno in attesa del closing mi vanno bene.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport al momento il mercato del Milan è bloccato, però a breve la situazione dovrebbe sbloccarsi e le operazioni in entrata ed uscita vedranno protagonista il connubio Galliani-Gancikoff, ovvero l'AD futuro rossonero nel caso di acquisizioni del 70% del Milan da parte della cordata cinese. Ancora da verificare il budget prestabilito da Fininvest-Cordata cinese.*


Come il Dana-Galliani dell'anno scorso?  In effetti sono inquietanti le analogie, però voglio avere fiducia. Poi, oh, mal che vada io chiudo col Milan, dopo aver concesso per l'ultima volta il mio sedere al condor.


----------



## goleador 70 (19 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Si sa che era il primo sulla lista di Barbara e non rilascia dichiarazioni sul suo futuro...come se ci fosse qualcosa che gli impedisce di parlarne


Speriamo allora dai


----------



## martinmilan (19 Giugno 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Non ce l'ha una mail questo Gancikoff così da fargli capire che Vaschez non è il nuovo Zidane, che Pavoloso non è il nuovo Van Basten e che Giampolo non è il nuovo Sacchi, come proverà a fargli credere Galliani?



Lo sa già non preoccuparti...L'avvocato LaScala dice che sa per certo che sono a conoscenza delle grosse preoccupazioni dei tifosi.E la Scala oltre che essere piccolo azionista è anche nell'ambiente degli studi legali milanesi quindi qualcosina gli sarà arrivato da fonti certe.


----------



## martinmilan (19 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me Vazquez e Pavoletti se presi ad un prezzo onesto e sottolineo ONESTO non mi dispiacerebbero? Certo Pavoletti lo prenderei per affiancarlo a Bacca e non al suo posto,mentre Vazquez lasciatevelo dire da un suo possesore al Fantacalcio é un buon giocatore,maggior numero di dribbling riusciti in Serie A,bel tocco di palla ed ottima visione di gioco,tutte cose che al Milan non si vedono da un bel pezzo,certo non é un Campione e non lo é neppure Pavoletti ma almeno loro sembrano voler venire davvero al Milan a differenza di Boateng,Balotelli,Mexes,e compagnia,ed in questo interregno in attesa del closing mi vanno bene.



Tandem Pavoletti Bacca? scherziamo...e palla a terra cosa combiniamo??Vazquez è un leader di provincia...mi sale l'odio quando sento questi discorsi


----------



## Roger84 (19 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me Vazquez e Pavoletti se presi ad un prezzo onesto e sottolineo ONESTO non mi dispiacerebbero? Certo Pavoletti lo prenderei per affiancarlo a Bacca e non al suo posto,mentre Vazquez lasciatevelo dire da un suo possesore al Fantacalcio é un buon giocatore,maggior numero di dribbling riusciti in Serie A,bel tocco di palla ed ottima visione di gioco,tutte cose che al Milan non si vedono da un bel pezzo,certo non é un Campione e non lo é neppure Pavoletti ma almeno loro sembrano voler venire davvero al Milan a differenza di Boateng,Balotelli,Mexes,e compagnia,ed in questo interregno in attesa del closing mi vanno bene.



E' un ragionamento che ci stà: io sarei anche disposto a prenderla l'accoppiata Vazquez (che a me piace molto anche se un po' lento) e Pavoletti, a patto che si venda la società e da Gennaio si cominci a mettere su nomi di un certo tipo per ritornare in Europa!


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport al momento il mercato del Milan è bloccato, però a breve la situazione dovrebbe sbloccarsi e le operazioni in entrata ed uscita vedranno protagonista il connubio Galliani-Gancikoff, ovvero l'AD futuro rossonero nel caso di acquisizioni del 70% del Milan da parte della cordata cinese. Ancora da verificare il budget prestabilito da Fininvest-Cordata cinese.*



Galliani ha fregato già Lucas, non ci metterà nulla a mettere in cattiva luce pure Gancikof con l'aiuto di qualche suo amichetto di merende sparso nei media


----------



## martinmilan (19 Giugno 2016)

Vazquez e Pavocoso son soldi buttati..così come lo erano per Honda Destro ecc...son giocatori da squadre medie.Poi non ci si può lamentare se arriviamo settimi.
Meglio spenderne 30 per uno forte che per 2 mediocri.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Vazquez e Pavocoso son soldi buttati..così come lo erano per Honda Destro ecc...son giocatori da squadre medie.Poi non ci si può lamentare se arriviamo settimi.
> Meglio spenderne 30 per uno forte che per 2 mediocri.



Peccato che quelli forti al Milan (questo) non ci vengono.


----------



## Fedeshi (19 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Vazquez e Pavocoso son soldi buttati..così come lo erano per Honda Destro ecc...son giocatori da squadre medie.Poi non ci si può lamentare se arriviamo settimi.
> Meglio spenderne 30 per uno forte che per 2 mediocri.



Devi capire che quello forte al Milan non ci viene se non gli assicuri un certo stipendio cosa che temo (ma spero vivamente di essere smentito) non avverrà fino al closing.

Per me il livello di giocatori che verrebbero al Milan quest'anno credo sia su quelli di Bacca-Romagnoli come massimo.


----------



## MilanistaSportivo (19 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Devi capire che quello forte al Milan non ci viene se non gli assicuri un certo stipendio cosa che temo (ma spero vivamente di essere smentito) non avverrà fino al closing.
> 
> Per me il livello di giocatori che possiamo prendere quest'anno credo sia su quelli di Bacca-Romagnoli come massimo.



Altri Bacca e Romagnoli non li butto affatto via.


----------



## fra29 (19 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Peccato che quelli forti al Milan (questo) non ci vengono.



Perché un mercato con Paredes/Zielinsky, Bernardeschi, Mustafi e Peres non è possibile?
Mica pretendiamo Reus, Godin, Isco e Arda Turan


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Perché un mercato con Paredes/Zielinsky, Bernardeschi, Mustafi e Peres non è possibile?
> Mica pretendiamo Reus, Godin, Isco e Arda Turan



Ma infatti, io rispondevo ad altro.


----------

